# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Amazon Scout, autonomous delivery system, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

Home page - amazon.com/scout

----------


## Airicist

"Meet Scout"
Field testing a new delivery system with Amazon Scout.

by Sean Scott
January 23, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Scout

Published on Jan 23, 2019




> Amazon Scout is a fully-electric delivery system from Amazon designed to safely get packages to customers using autonomous delivery devices.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon has made its own autonomous six-wheeled delivery robot"

by James Vincent
January 23, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon quietly acquired robotics company Dispatch to build Scout"
Amazon quietly acquired robotics company Dispatch to build Scout

by Mark Harris
February 7, 2019

Dispatch

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon's Scout robots: That's no cooler, that's your Prime delivery"
A deeper look at Amazon's autonomous roving sidewalk bots.

by Ben Fox Rubin
June 10, 2019

----------


## Airicist

"What's next for Amazon Scout?"
Thousands of smiles into its journey, Amazon Scout rolls further into the future.

by Sean Scott
August 6, 2019

----------


## Airicist

The love behind your order

Feb 11, 2020




> Every day at Amazon, incredible employees come together to deliver magical experiences for customers. And some of these employees found more than a job at Amazon–they found love. Check out some of our favorite heartwarming love stories from across Amazon Operations, featuring our very own adora-bot Amazon Scout.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon plans to build delivery robot tech in Finland"

by Sam Shead
July 1, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Amazon Abandons Home Delivery Robot Tests in Latest Cost Cuts"
Slow-moving cooler-sized Scout had been in testing since 2019
Machine axed as Amazon adjusts to slower sales growth

by Spencer Soper and Matt Day
October 7, 2022

----------

